# 240SX Troubleshooting Question



## Guest (Dec 10, 2002)

My poor little 1991 240SX hatchback sprung a radiator leak when I was driving here in California. I noticed the temperature gauge maxed out, so I pulled over to let the poor thing cool off.

After the engine was cool, I added water and then tried starting the engine. The starter turns smoothly, but my 240SX doesn't want to start. (Not at all... It doesn't even kick!)

This is the first problem I've ever experience with my dear car. Can anyone suggest things that may be wrong?

Thanks in advance,
Denise


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

what do you mean it dosent kick? like you can hear the starter turning but not the motor?


----------



## FFgeon (Nov 28, 2002)

maybe it got so hot that the pistons "welded" them selfs to the sleves. this happend to my friend, but his oil pump went out not his radiator.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2002)

I'm sorry - but it sounds like you warped your head, caused by the overheating. The reason the engine won't start is that you don't have compression. Time for a compression check to verify if that's the case.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2002)

what part of California did you overheat your KA in? 

And at this time of year? I would expect everything to run nice and cool, unless of course you were running without coolant. If you knew that you'd already had a radiator leak, why then, did you not have your eyes GLUED to the temp gauge. I drive around with my eyes constantly flashing back and forth to every gauge on my board, Volts, A/F, boost, temp, raw o2, even fuel, and if i had an EGT, and oil pressure gagues, i'd be looking at those too. Jeez. If you know something is wrong with the car (and it seems like you did because you were driving around with a bottle of water), you should be more conscientious of what the car is feeding back to you. The S13's are at somewhat of a lack for dashboard information, that is to say, temp, and fuel being the only things we get, along with some idiot lights of other varieties, all the more reason to be alert, because once those idiot lights go off, it's usually too late. I am going to DOUBT the fact that you seized a piston since your car did not come to a SCREECHING GRINDING halt, it sounds like you are missing compression, either due to a blown head gasket, or a mishapen head. Time to buy a new motor. Good luck. I know a guy who has a KA24E (single cam) for sale. heheh


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

heheh good idea... i think imma start carrying a bottle of water... just incase hehehe 

edisapimp, how much did all those gauges cost when u bought?


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2002)

Hi Rudeboy, FFgeon, AntonioG, edisapimp, and drift240sxdrag!

To Rudeboy: 
My engine does turn. The belts turn too.

To FFgeon:
Since my belts are turning, I'm pretty sure the pistons didn't get welded. Right? Otherwise they wouldn't turn so freely? I'm just guessing... Lucky for me, my 240SX had plenty of oil. However, I'm no expert so anything (including welded pistons) may be possible.

To AntonioG:
Warped Head? Is the Head above all the valves and pistons and fairly easy to be replaced? 


To edisapimp:
I saw the gauge maxed out. I thought to myself that it would be better to get totally off the 405 freeway, but instead my instincts told me to pull over ASAP. Too bad they didn't design the car to flash a red light your car starts to overheat. edisapimp (Interesting username!) If it's just a blown gasket, do you think I'll be spared buying a new whole new engine? Also is it really easy/inexpensive to replace the head gasket? FYI, I noticed a little hot bubbly oil come out from around the gasket at the top part of the engine.

If it's easy to explain, could anybody walk me through doing a compression test? Like what do I need to buy, and steps involved. Unless it's too complicated feel free to talk me out of it.


Thanks guys for be so supportive and helpful! Sorry I'm such a burden. Your comments have been truely beneficial!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2002)

Denise,

The engine has two main parts - the block and the head. The block contains the pistons, rods, and crank. The head sits on top of the block and contains the valves and camshafts. I believe your engine has an aluminum head and unfortunately aluminum warps quickly when it's overheated. Therefore, there is no longer a good seal between the block and the head and that's why your engine won't start. A compression check will confirm that.

You do a compression check w/ a compression tester (sold at most auto parts stores). It's basically a compression gauge with a hose that's threaded on the end so you can screw the hose into your spark plugs holes. A compression test is fairly easy to do. 

-Remove a spark plug, screw in tester
-Open throttle completely and crank engine repeatedly
-Note highest compression observed
-Repeat for the other cylinders

For your engine you should get compression number around 170-180psi (double check that number) for each cylinder. A warped head will exhibit 2 adjacent cylinders with low/zero compression, or maybe all cylinders - depending on the severity of the damage.

Replacing the head is no easy task - probably just as difficult as removing and replacing the engine.

Good luck,


----------

